# konvertierungstool



## wpb (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Hab auch schon im Linux (Teil) gepostet.
Ich suche ein Programm (am besten unter Unix) mit dem man extrem schnell
Bilder umkonvertieren kann.

tif2gif 
jpg png tif to gif
gif png tif to jpg

Kennt wer was


----------



## splat (17. Juli 2007)

mit convert von imagemagick sollte das gehen.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## wpb (17. Juli 2007)

das habe ich schon gefunden.
ist aber bei manchen Varianten der Umwandlung einfach viel 
zu langsam.


----------



## splat (17. Juli 2007)

Also etwas effektiveres kenne ich jetzt auch nicht.... zumal vieles auf die Imagemagick Funktionen aufbaut, gerade unter Linux. Bei welcher Umwandlung ist es denn zu langsam?


----------



## wpb (17. Juli 2007)

Ich glaub das war z.B.: PNG to GIF (glaub ich)
und bei mehreren Zugriffen (bis zu 200 Umwandlungen) kan das schon dauern.
mal schauen, sonst muss ich es selber schreiben (c++). Und das wär bitter...


----------



## splat (17. Juli 2007)

Naja, selbst dann bezweifle ich das es deutlich schneller gehen würde..
Wie groß sind denn da die Bilder? 

Ich weiß zwar nicht um was es geht, aber wenn das ein Prozess ist, der rund um die Uhr stattfindet.. dann sollte man sich wohl etwas anderes überlegen. So etwas ist nun mal CPU lastig, da kommt man nicht drum herum.


----------

